# Bag of Stonehaven went for $62 on ebay!!!



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

How crazy is that. I think I might quit my job and dedicate my time to looking for stonehaven and selling it at a 200 percent mark up. My only problem would be I would smoke it all. Kind of like a drug dealer selling pot, he usually breaks even.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

I think they saying is: "Don't get high on your own supply"


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Wow, and I have 2 bags of it!


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

cp478 said:


> Wow, and I have 2 bags of it!


I just bought a bag, but I would rather have it to smoke then make $30 off it.


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

There's a B&M about an hour south of here that has 10 of the 8oz bags. They go for $36 or $38, I can't remember which...but it's one of those. Damn, you could even buy it at that cost and make a good profit.


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

johnmoss said:


> There's a B&M about an hour south of here that has 10 of the 8oz bags. They go for $36 or $38, I can't remember which...but it's one of those. Damn, you could even buy it at that cost and make a good profit.


Most b&m's do sell it for around $35. Online you can get it for $24 (when it's in stock, which you don't see often) in areas. So what is your b&m's name. I would like to become acquainted with them 8)


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm speaking of the The Briar and the Burley in Bloomington. The don't have a website or do mail order. But here's the Website for the small shopping mall they are in.

CFC - Fountain Square Mall


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I know it's sad, but $62 for an 8oz bag is actually cheap on fleabay. I've seen them go for close to $100 before. I'd never pay 4 times the normal price for it, but apparently some people think it's worth it.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Wow... If I were stonehaven, I'd open an ebay store under an assumed name...


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

I've never sold anything on the bay before,
but this is getting very tempting.


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

well I will try and clue you all into why people buy tobacco on Ebay for stupid prices... Ebay is setup with Pay Pal and lot's of times people want to use the Pay Pal money instead of regular money to hide from the wife. It doesn't matter what you put up there, it's going to sell. Yes sometimes for stupid prices but most times it sells for what you can get it on the internets. I sell tobacco on Ebay sometimes and am amazed at the prices I get sometimes.


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

x6ftundx said:


> well I will try and clue you all into why people buy tobacco on Ebay for stupid prices... Ebay is setup with ****** and lot's of times people want to use the ****** money instead of regular money to hide from the wife. It doesn't matter what you put up there, it's going to sell. Yes sometimes for stupid prices but most times it sells for what you can get it on the internets. I sell tobacco on Ebay sometimes and am amazed at the prices I get sometimes.


I think the real reason people are paying those prices on ebay is due to the fact you can't find it right now. Some people just have the cash, and don't care what it costs.


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

Mitch said:


> I think the real reason people are paying those prices on ebay is due to the fact you can't find it right now. Some people just have the cash, and don't care what it costs.


I agree but I also think it's Pay Pal I wish online vendors took Pay Pal. It's much easier to hide from the wife than her looking on the credit card and wondering why I spent $100 buck again :hurt:


----------



## madirishman (May 12, 2010)

Thats crazy! let me guess, shipping was an extra $20?


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

Wow thats nuts.....i mean its good...........but not THAT good.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Hmm, should I put all my tins of dunhill and my two bags of stonehaven on fleabay. 

Naaaah , I will just continue to let them age until I decide to open them.


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

commonsenseman said:


> I know it's sad, but $62 for an 8oz bag is actually cheap on fleabay. I've seen them _*go for close to $100 before*_. I'd never pay 4 times the normal price for it, but apparently some people think it's worth it.


Give me their names, I could spare 5-10 pounds at those prices and think about retiring!!! (Sigh) I can remember the days when Stoneheaven was actually put on _*sale*_ ....... :hurt:


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

How are these bags of Stonehaven being sold...as collectible bags?


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

It will be interesting to see if these listings make it to the end of the auction. I've noticed that recently more of these types of listings are being removed. I wonder if someone has been reporting them.


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

indigosmoke said:


> It will be interesting to see if these listings make it to the end of the auction. I've noticed that recently more of these types of listings are being removed. I wonder if someone has been reporting them.


I have noticed lately they have gone the distance, which is a good thing. The way it looks, how else are we suppose to buy it?


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Senator said:


> How are these bags of Stonehaven being sold...as collectible bags?


Yes, that mylar bag is the only item of value and the contents are not for consumption ..... or so they say to not violate the ePlay rule against tobacco sales ....

Hypocrisy knows no bounds if there is a profit to be made ....

Reporting one auction _may_ get it yanked, but reporting a repeat seller for 8-10 listings of "collectible tobacco packaging" gets ignored .... time, after time, after time ....


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I don't see any thing wrong with that. Ebay covers it's a$$ with the rule, and people buy and sell what they want.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

plexiprs said:


> Yes, that mylar bag is the only item of value and the contents are not for consumption ..... or so they say to not violate the ePlay rule against tobacco sales ....


LOL! This is a bit off topic, but back when I used to run a movie theater, I used to scour eBay for replacement parts for my projection booth equipment. I'd constantly see trailers (those previews of movies that run beore the actual film; they come seperately, wound on their own plastic core, and have to be physically attached to the film) on ebay all the time. To skirt around the copyright infringement, the sellers would list it as something like: "Black, 2" plastic core for sale!! Comes with free copy of "Star Wars Episode I" trailer." 

If there's a buck to be made off something, legal or not, someone will figure out how to do it.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

I got $25 for a tin of Dunhill Nightcap I paid about $5 for. I have seen huge prices on some GLP discontinued tobaccos as well.

If you want to create demand for a product, you discontinue it.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I can see paying 25 for Night Cap as you'd have to order that from Europe if you want one. The GLP is a real collectors item so I guess people will pay for that. As for Stoney I'll just keep ordering a bag or two when it comes around. You can have Iwan Ries email you when they get it in stock (they charge $32 but still better than Ebay prices). Probably some of the other retailers will email as well, but I'm not sure.


----------



## mirain (Jun 29, 2009)

Supply and demand at it's finest. 
With so many good tobaccos out there I prefer to wait it out. I see it as an opportunity to fill in the blanks with blends on my waiting list.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

mirain said:


> Supply and demand at it's finest.
> With so many good tobaccos out there I prefer to wait it out. I see it as an opportunity to fill in the blanks with blends on my waiting list.


My feelings exactly. It is not tough finding a substitute to replace a blend you cannot find anymore.


----------

